# REVIEW: The Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P



## Rolex John (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

It's been a while since I've done a knife review, but I picked up a "sprint run" version of a knife I've had on my radar a while - the Spyderco Manix 2:

Review of the Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P - EDC Perfection! | ThruMyLens

Enjoy the photos and video of this most excellent knife!


----------



## Meganoggin (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: The Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P>>>>>>>>>*

Nice review and great pictures as usual.


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: The Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P>>>>>>>>>*



Meganoggin said:


> Nice review and great pictures as usual.



Thank you sir! Much appreciated.


----------



## BobG (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: The Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P>>>>>>>>>*

Nice review. The Manix 2 is one of my favorites. The Tan g10 with ffg M4 steel blade is a dealer exclusive from the bentoboxshop.com. They are still availabe from that retailer at the original retail price. I bought two from them just about 10 days ago for about 150 each if i recall correctly.


----------



## andythekid (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: The Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P>>>>>>>>>*

great review! thanks!


----------



## Rolex John (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: The Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P>>>>>>>>>*



BobG said:


> Nice review. The Manix 2 is one of my favorites. The Tan g10 with ffg M4 steel blade is a dealer exclusive from the bentoboxshop.com. They are still availabe from that retailer at the original retail price. I bought two from them just about 10 days ago for about 150 each if i recall correctly.



Is that the one with the blade steel which isn't a stainless variety? I like the color of the G10, but the stain/rust resistance of the blade steel worries me.


----------



## BobG (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: The Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P>>>>>>>>>*

Yes. The M4 is the same steel as used in the Spyderco Gayle Bradley and is a semi-stainless(?). Mine has gotten a patina over the last few months (nothing like the Caly 3.5 in Aogami super blue which only took a week... high carbon steel). The M4 is a great steel on a great knive but it is not stainless. You can see a difference when you hold the m4 next to the BD30p or the ctsXHP (or s90v) models. But the M4 cuts soooo nice!


----------



## tazambo (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: REVIEW: The Spyderco Manix 2 CTS-BD30P>>>>>>>>>*

Another great review John, thank you.
Regards
Dave


----------



## Phoenixkh (Dec 30, 2011)

My EDC is a Manix 2 with G-10 steel. Thanks for the information about the new(er) blade material and your fine review.

Kim

Oops... Thanks, Bill. I thought the G10 was the steel... not the handle. I'm a noob... my Manix2 has a hollow-ground 154CM stainless steel blade with a partially serrated (Combination Edge) cutting edge.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 30, 2011)

Phoenixkh said:


> My EDC is a Manix 2 with G-10 steel. Thanks for the information about the new(er) blade material and your fine review.
> 
> Kim



I am thinking that your Manix 2 has G-10 scales, not steel.

Bill


----------

